# Slideout Water And Sofabed



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I do not know anything about slideouts and need some help here. When we picked up our 31RQS from the dealer earlier this month it was raining bad. The slideout (sofa and dinette) had been out. 
When we got it back to the garage we opened the slideout and the carpet was wet where the backside of the slideout was. 
I had asked the during the delivery if water would get in with the slideout and I was told by the guy when I asked about water coming in with the slideout that maybe a quarter cup of water would come in if it was raining when we closed up the trailer. Is this normal? He said an awning would lower the amount of water getting in. Is this true or is my leg being pulled? Does anyone else have this issue?
Also does anyone with the 31RQS have any trouble opening the sofa bed? Mine doesn't seem to want to clear the counter unless I am doing something wrong.









Thanks,
Linda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Linda.

It is normal to get a little water in with the slide if it is raining. I have not seen that much, but the 31RQ-S has a big slide, so 1/4 cup may not be that far off the mark.
A slide awning would make a huge difference, and - especially with that big slide - would be a good investment.









I can't help you on the sofa bed. I have a friend with an '05 Cougar that uses the same sofa, and he has had trouble with the folding mechanism, but not with interference.









In any case, congrats on the new Outback! If you are like most of us, you will have a couple of minor 'issues', but once you get them sorted out, you're gonna love it! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!! Glad you're here..























If you can find an awning for the slide out GET IT!! Not only will it keep water out, it will also keep leaves, pine needles, etc, off the top and it will help with noise from rain drops hitting the slide.

Please let me know if you find an aftermarket awning. I would love to get one for my Queen bed slide.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problem gc. Welcome aboard anyway. Everyone has probs the first time out. Just call your dealer and have them do the warranty work to get it fixed. It really happens to most of us.

John


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Doug,
Thanks for responding so quickly. My sister-in-law said I should not get any water because she doesn't. She doesn't have an Outback. I thought that you could get some unless you had a special or exceptionally good seal around the slide to squeegie the water off really well. But then I thought that maybe I was guillable?? to for believing the delivery guy. Do you know if there is anyway to protect the carpet where the water drips?
I have not been able to take it out for its first camping trip yet and I think it is driving me crazy. Thinking about this, that and everything else until I get to really try it out.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem gc. Welcome aboard anyway. Everyone has probs the first time out. Just call your dealer and have them do the warranty work to get it fixed. It really happens to most of us.
> 
> John
> [snapback]84625[/snapback]​


Hi John,
Thanks for responding. You do not think the water coming in is normal if it is raining when you bring the slide in? Or are you talking about the sofa bed not opening for warranty work?

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Glad you're here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to measure the slide out tomorrow and then order the awning from a local dealer most likely. I will let you know how I make out with it.

I checked out your webpage. Great!







Thanks for the link. You had a few things we have talked about doing and I will show it to my DH when he gets in tomorrow. The battery cutoff we spoke of right away. Our Sunnybrook had a power cut off inside and we loved it. Did not have to worry about leaving a light on and killing the battery was nice. Now I am spoiled and am scared that I'll leave something on when I go to visit it.
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If it is raining and the slide is out, it stands to reason that when you put the slide in you are putting something wet inside. The seals do wipe some of it off. I as some others will use a towel and try to dry it off as much as possible before putting in. You can put plastic down and a towel if it is real wet when you put it in. I would also suggest angling the trailer up or down (from the level that you were camping at) to aid in any water to run off the roof of the slide while you are breaking camp. A awning would definitly help to aleviate water on the roof.

Enjoy your trailer

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You are talking about a dinette super slide, on the side of the trailer, right??

Our 28BHS has the super slide, and I have never had any water come in, even when packing up to go home in the pouring rain.

I would have the dealer check the seals, and then have them make me a great deal on an awning for the slide.

I got a quote for one, but the slide is so long, they are not cheap.....it was almost $500.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If it is raining and the slide is out, it stands to reason that when you put the slide in you are putting something wet inside. The seals do wipe some of it off. I as some others will use a towel and try to dry it off as much as possible before putting in. You can put plastic down and a towel if it is real wet when you put it in. I would also suggest angling the trailer up or down (from the level that you were camping at) to aid in any water to run off the roof of the slide while you are breaking camp. A awning would definitly help to aleviate water on the roof.
> 
> Enjoy your trailer
> 
> ...


Ditto there John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it was more then just damp from a few drips off a wet slide, I think the water may have been road spray to the bottom of the slide. I would look there for missed sealant.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> If it was more then just damp from a few drips off a wet slide, I think the water may have been road spray to the bottom of the slide. I would look there for missed sealant.
> [snapback]85276[/snapback]​


Hi,
We spent 4 days in the rain in Co. last yr w/our 25RSS and had no problems but then I think our slide is smaller. Good idea to wipe it off before bringing it in but then sounds like seals, have dealer go over it for you would be my advice.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We had a lot of water run in our slide when I neglected to level the trailer once.

I learned the hard way that not being level can 'surprise' you in more ways than one.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your trailer









I do not have the large slide but no water or very little water should cmoe in. With the slide extended it should be dry regardless of amount of rain. When you bring your slide back in the seals should keep the water out.

Both my slides keep the water out once retracted. At most I see a drop on the sides but never anything on the floor.

Check to ensure your trailer is level and not tilting to one slide
Check your seals to make sure there is no gap or a section is rolled.
Is the water on one side of your slide (corner seal match up????

If you still get a leak - check with your dealer again, maybe with a different service guy.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Humpty said:


> We had a lot of water run in our slide when I neglected to level the trailer once.
> 
> I learned the hard way that not being level can 'surprise' you in more ways than one.
> [snapback]85306[/snapback]​


You want it to be just a bit off level so the water run off the slide and doesn't puddle up. Ideally you wound tip it a bit forward and then a bit to the side of the slide, so the water drains away from the trailer.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I usually take my slide in after unblocking so I tilt the trailer to the front or rear at a pretty extreme angle so any standing water runs off before pulling in the slide. My biggest problem has been leaves sticking to the top and staining it.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the fast replies. I believe the water came in when the slide was closed at the dealers. It was a horrible rain that day. I've gone up (it is not stored at home) and checked it after other rains and it was dry inside. I will check the seals though as suggested. Again thanks for such quick and helpful responses.

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No problem....glad we could help (guess in this case we didn't







)


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No problem....glad we could help (guess in this case we didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but you did help!







I took every response and thought about them and that helped me come to my conclusion. I need to check the seals, get an awning (until I do I need to make sure there is not any water on top of the slide when I slide it in), wipe the side of the slide down and consider putting something on the floor just in case. So thank you for all the responses that helped to enable me to decide what to do about my problem. They say two heads are better than one, but hundreds are even better than two!

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Thanks for all the fast replies. I believe the water came in when the slide was closed at the dealers. It was a horrible rain that day. I've gone up (it is not stored at home) and checked it after other rains and it was dry inside. I will check the seals though as suggested. Again thanks for such quick and helpful responses.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]85870[/snapback]​


Hi, Linda!
When I took my 27RSDS back to the shop, Friday, when they opened the rear slide, THEY noticed the side gasket on the slide was defective (torn). When I felt where it was torn (about 3" from bottom), you could feel the where the corners of the slide were apparently joined, as it was not flat (slightly raised in the corner). So, I'd watch to make sure I didn't glide the slide out too far on the support rails, and like the others, I'd recommend an awning for it.
Darlene action


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I am going to do the awning on the slide-out for sure. The dealer made me a good offer that I think I'll have to take him up on. I will keep an eye on the seals also.

You have been great!
Linda


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I usually take my slide in after unblocking so I tilt the trailer to the front or rear at a pretty extreme angle so any standing water runs off before pulling in the slide. My biggest problem has been leaves sticking to the top and staining it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been my biggest problem, leaves getting on top of the slide, and trying to clean them off before sliding them back in. Bought a new step ladder to keep in the trailer now for this job after almost killing myself a couple times...

Congrats on the Outback Linda, hope it all works out for you. There are a few threads in here on the slide out awnings, with pictures as well if I remember correctly.


----------

